#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Computer & Desk stretches

## akchadha

Exercises for neck, shoulders and lower back for computer users





  Similar Threads: Introduction of computer graphics free pdf lecture download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes FEATURES OF CIM (Computer integrated manufacturin) free pdf, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf Computer Science Computer Programming  Ebook PDF Download What is the difference between computer engineering and computer science & engineer? Computer Science Computer Organization Ebook PDF Download

----------


## Manoj

nice post.......

----------

